# Self Parking Cars



## Stann (Oct 1, 2008)

I heard that future BMW's will have a robotic self parking system. What do you guys think of this?


----------



## Animal (Oct 1, 2008)

Same thing I thought of cruise control, good till some tin bad happens.


----------



## ceilingcat (Oct 1, 2008)

Great if all proximity sensors are functioning properly and the sensors to make sure those sensors work and those sensors to sense those sensors work... or else your car may go haywire...    wait can you be outside of it and push a button on the keychain?


----------



## TopherGrey (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what exactly you do/push but you can never be too sure about anything these days.


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 3, 2008)

Can we please name it the M5 Multitronic System?  Pleeeease?  

--Bushytails


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Nov 23, 2009)

Stann said:


> I heard that future BMW's will have a robotic self parking system. What do you guys think of this?



That's a good news for BMW vehicle owners. How about other car makers(companies) are they doing it too?


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Jan 7, 2010)

Stann said:


> I heard that future BMW's will have a robotic self parking system. What do you guys think of this?



How will this be possible?  Is the technology capable enough to do this?


----------



## alfanzo (May 10, 2010)

The self-parking technology that Ford developed uses ultrasonic sensors on both the front and the rear of the car, along with an electronic power steering system to angle and guide the car into a snug parking space  all just by pressing a simple button that says Self-Park.

Some people may be saying that Ford is not the first company to introduce a self-parking car.  While that is true, Ford is introducing the first of its kind, a much more versatile self-parking system.  It is the only system that allows for self-parking on a slope. 

In that sense the ease of self-parking also comes with an added advantage, proper parallel parking on slopes, which may potentially prevent a ghastly car accident caused by an improperly parked car rolling down a hill.


----------

